# Anyone Used - www.broker4cars.co.uk



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone used or had any experience with www.broker4cars.co.uk

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone used or had any experience with www.broker4cars.co.uk
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Never used them but have a few mates who have done. Apparently theyre really good, no hassle and they're recommended by the like of whatcar, telegraph etc etc

Very good prices too! Basically they don't handle any of your money apart from their fee. They'll basically put you through to their franchised car dealer so you'll be dealing with an actual car dealer and not broker4cars.co.uk which should keep your mind at rest.

Update - reviews on broker4cars.co.uk. 4.5 stars out of 5 wth 126 reviews. Not bad to be honest! http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews109639.html


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv just bought a ford fiesta zetec s through carwow, highly recommended you deal totally through the dealer carwow simply forward to on.

Carwow forward the car you want to dealers who then get back to carwow who then give you there best offer then you chose which dealer you want to use. 

Very easy, i got £3000 off list, full tank of fuel, 2 free services, mats and 3 years breakdown cover


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

That sounds pretty good ^^


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Never used them but have a few mates who have done. Apparently theyre really good, no hassle and they're recommended by the like of whatcar, telegraph etc etc
> 
> Very good prices too! Basically they don't handle any of your money apart from their fee. They'll basically put you through to their franchised car dealer so you'll be dealing with an actual car dealer and not broker4cars.co.uk which should keep your mind at rest.
> 
> Update - reviews on broker4cars.co.uk. 4.5 stars out of 5 wth 126 reviews. Not bad to be honest! http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews109639.html


Cheers :thumb:

Their offers including finance seem quite good too



rob_vrs said:


> Iv just bought a ford fiesta zetec s through carwow, highly recommended you deal totally through the dealer carwow simply forward to on.
> 
> Carwow forward the car you want to dealers who then get back to carwow who then give you there best offer then you chose which dealer you want to use.
> 
> Very easy, i got £3000 off list, full tank of fuel, 2 free services, mats and 3 years breakdown cover


Getting some quote thro' already from carwow. They're Very competitive but the car I'm after will need financing (Audi S3 saloon s-tronic with extra's) & Audi finance rates are stupid IMHO 7.4% APR :doublesho


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> Their offers including finance seem quite good too
> 
> Getting some quote thro' already from carwow. They're Very competitive but the car I'm after will need financing (Audi S3 saloon s-tronic with extra's) & Audi finance rates are stupid IMHO 7.4% APR :doublesho


Have you also tried drive the deal and autoebid? There is also broadspeed. All of them are recommended by parkers


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Have you also tried drive the deal and autoebid? There is also broadspeed. All of them are recommended by parkers


Cheers :thumb:

Just Had a look at those three sites & brokers4cars still coming out the cheapest overall incl finance for the car I want


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I used drivethedeal 11 years ago when I bought my Civic Type R. Wow the time flys.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I use it as a guide quite often. Audi managed to match/beat a deal on there when I bought the A3 though. Never bought something on there but used it for bargaining.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nanoman said:


> I use it as a guide quite often. Audi managed to match/beat a deal on there when I bought the A3 though. Never bought something on there but used it for bargaining.


When I got the best quote from the 'tinterweb, I went armed with it to my local Audi dealer (who I have bought 3 new A4's from in the past)

There response after a visit and a phone call was this email :doublesho



> Thank you for the opportunity of the business, but that is 'too rich' for our likeing.
> 
> If the broker can get the dealer to give you £4500 discount plus the £2150 contribution, then I would buy it.
> 
> ...


The tw&t didn't even have the courtesy to phone me back! 

I emailed the tw&t back the deal I had in place, just to prove its authenticity

Needless to say they won't be getting my business now or ever in the future again! :wall:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> When I got the best quote from the 'tinterweb, I went armed with it to my local Audi dealer (who I have bought 3 new A4's from in the past)
> 
> There response after a visit and a phone call was this email :doublesho
> 
> ...


To be fair I don't think there was anything wrong with his response - other than possibly not phoning.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nanoman said:


> To be fair I don't think there was anything wrong with his response - other than possibly not phoning.


Thought the 'bit rich' comment in his email was a bit patronising, especially as I was wanting to buy a £30k+ car off him

But my main grievance is the lack of common courtesy and good manners in not phoning me back with the 'no deal'. After all he did sell me my previous Audi

A case of loyalty apathy in my case me thinks, but no more :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

What's wrong with email?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv just bought a ford fiesta zetec s through carwow, highly recommended you deal totally through the dealer carwow simply forward to on.
> 
> Carwow forward the car you want to dealers who then get back to carwow who then give you there best offer then you chose which dealer you want to use.
> 
> Very easy, i got £3000 off list, full tank of fuel, 2 free services, mats and 3 years breakdown cover





adamb87 said:


> That sounds pretty good ^^


Does sound a brilliant deal when you consider i managed £3k of the ST


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> Does sound a brilliant deal when you consider i managed £3k of the ST


To be fair the zetec s specc'd how swmbo wanted it was £16,900

Im looking at the focus st3 for me and once specc'd how id like they are coming back with prices £4200 off of list


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Update

Sent an online enquiry on Wednesday afternoon to brokers4cars, with a promise by them they would be in touch within 24 hours

Early Thursday afternoon I give them a ring as they had not been in touch and went over my requirements with the 'advisor' who assured me he would get back to me later that day with the details I require

As of 1605hrs today (Friday) still no call back

I wont be ringing again. Very frustrating!

I know the brokers can get get busy, but they shouldn't be making promises they cant keep IMHO

Best online broker for me to date is carwow. I'm getting all the answers and quotations very promptly :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats exactly what I found. I think its due to them not supplying the car but simply passing you on to a dealer. Keep us updated, hope you get a good deal. Iv had the phone call today letting us know the car has been ordered.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Thats exactly what I found. I think its due to them not supplying the car but simply passing you on to a dealer. Keep us updated, hope you get a good deal. Iv had the phone call today letting us know the car has been ordered.


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> To be fair the zetec s specc'd how swmbo wanted it was £16,900
> 
> Im looking at the focus st3 for me and once specc'd how id like they are coming back with prices £4200 off of list





rob_vrs said:


> Thats exactly what I found. I think its due to them not supplying the car but simply passing you on to a dealer. Keep us updated, hope you get a good deal. Iv had the phone call today letting us know the car has been ordered.


Was very surprised when I slapped the drivethedeal price front of the dealer he matched it with no negotiating. So was nice to get it locally. Enjoy the fiesta, was a zetec ecoboost hire car that tempted me into the ST. I also believe the focus has slightly more forgiving suspension in ST form.

The high sales of the fiesta st is also bringing new discounts to a much more competitive price than I paid should anyone be looking at one


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Another trick you might want to try is to place an order with your chosen dealer and then well within your cooling off period go back and cancel based on being offered a better price. As they will have banked your deal for their monthly numbers they won't want to let it go. I've done this twice now, a bit naughty maybe but cash is cash...
As for Broker 4 Cars, I've had mixed results with them from very helpful to useless / no response. All I would say is if their price is the best then persevere. 

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

JDO330 said:


> Another trick you might want to try is to place an order with your chosen dealer and then well within your cooling off period go back and cancel based on being offered a better price. As they will have banked your deal for their monthly numbers they won't want to let it go. I've done this twice now, a bit naughty maybe but cash is cash...
> As for Broker 4 Cars, I've had mixed results with them from very helpful to useless / no response. All I would say is if their price is the best then persevere.
> 
> Regards, Jon.


good work, its a tricky one with cash, cash should buy a car at the cheapest price. On my PCP i got £750 contribution from ford for taking out Options (PCP) and the finance charge is around £800 so not massively different apart from the fact i havent had to pay the whole car in one massive chunk, and avoid giving the bank account a massive hit.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Update

Because the deal I was chasing was so good IMO, I Took 'JDO330's' advice & emails broker4cars this morning

Got a phone call from their Representative a short time later apologising for the delay & explaining why he hadn't been in touch

Anyway, the deal offered by them is still a good one IMO. Just waiting for him to email me the full fiinance details back

As it happens, I've also in contact with another Audi main dealer who is putting a deal together for the same car. So I'm interested to see what they come back with

With this being the Audi model I REALLY wanted & different to the one I was trying to negotiate with my local Audi dealer, I am half tempted to go back to the local one with the best deal I have & see if they can march/better the deal, but I have a feeling I know the answer before I go


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Update

The story so far, bearing in mind I'm chasing a new £36k+ car. I know the car I want, I know the spec I want & I'm prepared to wait until nest year for delivery

So -

Local Audi main dealer
Does not return calls & 'always busy' when I go to the Showroom. Bearing in mind I've had my last 3 new Audi's from this dealer. Can NEVER match an online deal I have been able to get to them.

Carwow
Bit hit & miss so fare. Some dealers very quick to respond, others I'm still waiting after 10 days! Prices vary hugely. The dealers that are usually quick to respond are the most expensive

Drive the deal
Promise a response by either email or phone call within 48 hours after online form submission. Still waiting after 3 days
Have noticed that all DTD Audi deals are now carrying this - 'The dealers that we have been referring our customers to have withdrawn their discount levels on these vehicles without notice.
We are working hard to resolve this and hope to be able to offer these models again soon.'
The site was doing this all last week then went back to the usual contact then Monday back to this

Orangewheels
Promise a call within the hour, weekdays. Called back after 3 hours and promised a return call. Still waiting

broker4cars
Promised a call with 48 hours after online enquiry submission. Emailed after 4 days & quote & finance quote sorted out with 15mins. Price of car risen by £828 since initial enquiry. Also a broker fee to pay by purchaser of between £195 & £895 :doublesho

I've tries some other recommended to me brokers and they are asking way to much in comparison to what I have been offered

I absolutely astounded by the indifference I'm getting from brokers and Audi main dealers alike

The frustrating thing is I am ready to order. I have no part exchange

& the Motor Trade sometimes wonders why it has a bad name

I ain't giving up yet ...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I think that www.orangewheels.co.uk should also get a mention.

I bought my Golf via them & saved £3,000.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I think that www.orangewheels.co.uk should also get a mention.
> 
> I bought my Golf via them & saved £3,000.


See post above yours mate :thumb:

Further update

Local Audi dealer - complete waste of my time. Absolutely no movement in prices they were offering, so inflexible. Quote 'we don't try to compete with internet prices' which results in ... No sale

Drive the deal - had a call late today after 6 days of waiting

Orangewheels - still waiting for their call/email

Broker4cars - will do a bit haggling to try & match deals you've got. Defeats the object of advertising their best price IMO. The deal killer for them is their broker fee. Anywhere between £195 & £895 depending on the value of the car your purchasing

Carwow - this is the online broker I have ordered thro'. Carwow tender your car & spec out to Audi main dealers that subscribe to them. Then it's a matter of dealing direct with the dealer. Ended up with 2 dealers offering exactly the same deal

The deal I ended up with was the cheapest of all the online brokers I tried :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Would I use carwow again? Most definitely :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad to hear someone else has had the same experience, so easy and you chose the dealer to an extent and the prices are legitimate and easily got. 

Well done


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice to have an honest comparison of your experience with this. Thanks for taking the trouble to post and update it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cars are selling well and dealers know it. 

A couple of years ago they were desperate to sell cars and would kiss your backside for a sale.

Now they are selling well, Scotland is going to set a new car sales record apparently, they now often can't be bothered or refuse to give a discount that you'd expect in the past.

I guess the thing to do is shop in the areas that aren't doing so well. That seems to be the places that the brokers are heading for.

Good choice on the saloon form of the S3. I prefer that to the hatch as saloons always seem a bit more mature. 

I've not seen one in person yet but the pictures suggest that the saloon is a nice car. 

The new S3 hatch is popular up here now. Originally I thought that sales might be poor, but I guess orders were just slow at coming through.

There is a purple S3 and S4 that I pass most days and it is a really nice colour. 

Is purple acceptable for a man?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Good choice on the saloon form of the S3. I prefer that to the hatch as saloons always seem a bit more mature.
> 
> I've not seen one in person yet but the pictures suggest that the saloon is a nice car.


Thanks Kerr :thumb:
& agreed buddy :thumb:

The only one I have seen is the local Dealer demo, which happens to be a S3 saloon as well 



Kerr said:


> Is purple acceptable for a man?


Ahem ... No :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mrbloke said:


> Nice to have an honest comparison of your experience with this. Thanks for taking the trouble to post and update it.


Your welcome


----------

